# Zustandsregler und Schrittmotor ?



## mac_hawk (23 Juni 2009)

hi,

also ich habe einen zustandsregler mit matlab berechnen lassen und möchte nun 4 zustände mit den konstanten des reglers zurückführen lassen.

bin jedoch zum einen unsicher was den sollwert und zum andern die ansteuerung des schrittmotors angeht :/

vllt kurz grundsätzlich, ich habe ein inverses pendel das in senkrechter position stabilisiert werden soll. das pendel ist auf einem motorschlitten angebracht, welcher mit einem schritt motor betrieben wird.


der sollwert ist doch der winkel? oder doch die position? Oo
wie muss ich die zustände (winkel, position, winkelgeschwindigkeit und wagen geschwindigkeit) nehmen ? als analogwert, als stromwert oder skaliert als cm und °?
das wichtigste, wie genau kann man mit dem zustandsregler dann den schrittmotor ansteuern? das ist mir im moment vollkommen unklar..der schrittmotor läuft ja mit nem takt, z.b. 400 takte = eine umdrehung = 6 cm verfahrweg vom schlitten..
muss ich jetzt takte als stellgröße nehmen?  ich bin grad vollkommen ratlos..wäre schön wenn mir jemand ein paar tipps geben könnte


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (23 Juni 2009)

Hi mac_hawk,

diese Anwendung kommt mir bekannt vor!
Schau doch mal auf der Beckhoff- Hompage. Da ist diese Anwendung genau beschrieben. 

Gruß FA


----------



## mac_hawk (23 Juni 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort, wo genau ist die anwendung denn dort beschrieben?


----------



## PeterEF (23 Juni 2009)

mac_hawk schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also ich habe einen zustandsregler mit matlab berechnen lassen und möchte nun 4 zustände mit den konstanten des reglers zurückführen lassen.


 
Wie hast Du einen Regler berechnen lassen, wenn unklar ist was Sollwert und Stellgröße ist?
Auch die Skalierung der Analogwerte mußt Du Dir schon vorher überlegen und dann mit diesen Werte rechnen. Sonst kannst Du die Werte in Deinen Matrizen A,B,C gleich vergessen.....


----------



## mac_hawk (23 Juni 2009)

ok..sagen wir der zustandsregler soll die position regeln und gleichzeitig das pendel in aufrechter position halten.
also ist der sollwert eine position, und die stellgröße die durch den regler beeinflusst wird ist dementsprechend die motoransteuerung um eine positionsänderung zu bewirken.

das problem ist die implementierung, wie kann man den zustandsregler mit dem schrittmotor zusammen bringen der ja eigentlich einen takt möchte, bzw impulse möchte... während die anderen sensoren ja spannungswerte liefern und keine takte..


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (23 Juni 2009)

Hi mac_hawk,

auf der Beckhoff Homepage unter News:
"Beckhoff realisiert "Schtick-Pendulum" für Microsoft"





       12.06.09
*Beckhoff realisiert „Schtick-Pendulum“ für Microsoft

Gruß FA
*


----------

